# Bluefish\Spanish recipe?



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Was planning on smoking some bluefish that I caught yesterday, but don't know any recipes and was wondering if anyone had one they were willing to share. Also, whats the best way to cook Spanish Mackerel?


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

Can't help you with the smoked blues, as I've never done them that way.

As to the Spanish, "best" is a nebulous term. Your tastes and mine may be (probably are) different. But here's a recipe that seems to win favor with most people. It's adapted from one that originally appeared in _Gourmet_ magazine:

*Maple Glazed Mackerel Filets*

4 skin-on Spanish mackerel filets, about 8 oz each
2/3 cup rice wine vinegar
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup Sherry
1/2 cup maple syrup (I prefer the Grade B)
1 large or 2 small Hass avocados
2 tsp fresh lemon juice
2 tsp extra virgin olive oil
1/4 tsp salt
Good pinch black pepper

In a large saucepan simmer the vinegar, soy, Sherry and maple syr8up over moderately low heat until reduced to about 1/3 cup. Keep warm.

Pit & peel the avocado and cut lengthwise into thin slices. Toss gently with the lemon juice, oil, salt & pepper.

Preheat broiler. Line a large sheet pan or shallow baking pan with foil. Reserve about a quarter of the glaze. 

Arrange filets, skin side down, in a single layer in the pan. Brush about 1/3 the remaining glaze over filets, coating them evenly. 

Broil fish 5-6 inches from the ehat, without turning, 2 minutes. Remove pan from broiler and coat with another layer of glaze, then broil 2 minutes more. Remove filets from broiler and apply a third coat of glaze, then broil 1 minute more. Remove from broiler and, with a clean spoon, apply reserved glaze. 

Divide the avocado slices among 4 plates, with a filet alongside.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

that recipe looks good. on the smoking blues part, unless you gotta bunch of them, i would just filet leave skin on and add lemon juice and butter if you like and what ever spice you like such as chili powder, garlic, dill, pepper, whatever you like. skin down and grill/smoke with hickory,apple or what ever good hardwood you have. dont even have to turn it over, just let the skin work for you cause it will release alot of oils and keep fish moist.
if you gotta bunch of them and you want to really smoke 'em then you need to check out the brown sugar, kosher salt brine and soak the filets for 2-4 hours and then smoke at low temp for 6-8 hours. i just went into the kitchen to get a cookbook that has the brine recipe and reached up in the cabinet and just came away with a bloody thumb. apparently the wife thought that was a good place to put one of the blades for the food processor. 
she 'organized us' and i couldnt find the book and shes napping so i cant get you the ratio for the brine til later. if you dont find it by google let me know and i will post. enjoy.:beer:


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Ended up just frying the Spanish, I prefer stronger tasting fish anyway. Right now I have the blue fillets and a couple Spanish fillets in 2 cups of water, teaspoon of salt, half a tablespoon of brown sugar, and some pepper, going to soak them for 4-5 hours then smoke them tomorrow, this is pretty much a test run for now. Would appreciate that brine recipe for future reference though.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Look up some smoked mullet recipes and apply it to the bluefish...that should work out well.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

*fish brine recipe*

this is taken from the book "Fish and Shellfish A to Z'' by Sunset. its a really good book with alot of info on a bunch of different fish. 
http://yesteryearsgoodies.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=3377043
Wet Brine Cure:
In a noncorrodible container (glass or stainless steel) just large enough to hold fish, combine 3 quarts COLD water,1.5 cups kosher salt,3/4 cup packed brown sugar, 1.5 cups granulated sugar,1 tablespoon whole white peppercorns, 6 bay leaves, 1.5 teaspoon each whole allspice and cloves, 2 teaspoons ground ginger and 2 cloves garlic, peeled and split. Stir until salt and sugar dissolved. Add fish make sure fish surface is covered, Cover and let stand for 2 hours at room temp. or refrigerate for up to 6 hours. Rinse and pat dry and then smoke. 

that is the ratio of ingredients verbatim from the book. i change around a little by just using a bag of Old Bay Crab Boil instead of all the individual spices, just seems easier. it seems to me it maybe a little heavy on the white sugar also so just experiment and let us know how it works out.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Think I should just go with your Old Bay method and the brown sugar?


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

just add salt and youre good to go.

if you want to be wild,
filet, add a couple tbl spoons of butter ans some old bay, wrap in foil and grill or broil. will be amazing with rock, blues and i assume macs


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

andrews said:


> Think I should just go with your Old Bay method and the brown sugar?



im sure there are a bunch of recipes out there. it just seemed easier, unless you have all the ingredients in your cabinet, to go with a bag of the old bay crab boil. also, its in a mesh bag so its a little easier to clean up. as far as the white sugar, it might not hurt to put some in but the book recipe seemed a little heavy for me. i guess its all personal preference. im just like a bunch of the guys on here, i tend to change recipes up alot, using the original recipe as a start. its easy to get the fish toooooo salty also if your not careful. thats why i use kosher salt and rinse fish well after pulling from the brine. it definately is an experimental thing to see what you prefer. 
i agree with stupidjet also. i cook salmon filets like that quite often, except i add lemon juice and garlic, dill weed and other spices that you like. would be good for mullet also (any oily fish)..good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------

